# Rahmen gerissen, irgendwo noch ein Ramones verfügbar?



## [FW] FLO (4. April 2014)

Hallo,
leider ist mir gestern an meinem Ramones 2010 das Sattelrohr gerissen. Habe nun bei Commencal und Shops wie CRC nach Ersatz gesucht, aber nur noch ein Bike in S gefunden. Gibt es zufällig irgendwo noch nen Rahmen oder Komplettbike in M?
Oder möchte zufällig jemand seins verkaufen?
Ride on!
Flo


----------



## tequesta (4. April 2014)

Solls unbedingt das 2010er Modell sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [FW] FLO (5. April 2014)

Ne, das Modelljahr wäre mir egal. 2010-2012? gabs glaube ich die wechselbaren Ausfallenden. Habe auf 135x12 umgerüstet und es wäre praktisch, das weiter nutzen zu können, ist aber kein Muss.


----------



## tequesta (7. April 2014)

Ach ja, die Steckachse hatte ich auch in meinem Ramones Cromo. Das Ramones lebt im Meta HT AM/SX wieder auf. Hast Du Dir die schon angesehen?


----------



## [FW] FLO (7. April 2014)

Dass das SX 26" hat, ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen. Gut, dann gibts damit wenigstens ne Notlösung


----------



## tequesta (7. April 2014)

Mit so einer Notlösung kann man durchaus leben, finde ich


----------



## [FW] FLO (7. April 2014)

Die Farbe ist halt schon hardcore  Und wenn ich Achsumrüstung und anderen Steuersatz nicht zusätzlich finanzieren muss, käme mir das entgegen


----------

